
Creating a toilet bowl coating so slippery that 'human waste can't stick to it' - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-wednesday-edition-1.5366329/engineers-create-a-toilet-bowl-coating-so-slippery-that-human-waste-can-t-stick-to-it-1.5366333
======
simonblack
Talk about synchronicity. I was thinking only about a week ago about this very
same problem.

My solution was much the same also. My solution was to temporarily drain the
water, polish the porcelain with one of the those silicone furniture polishes
leaving it smooth and slippery, and then refilling the bowl.

'Never anything new under the sun.'

